
Advocating for More Unlicensed Spectrum Allocations - slederer
https://bitmovin.com/advocating-unlicensed-spectrum-allocations/
======
tradertef
The market realities and lobbying by big telecom companies will never support
such proposal to convert everything to unlicensed allocation.

